# Question To All Working Parents...



## lisalou24 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Guys

We are looking to move out to Dubai (hopefully) within the next 6 months, we've only just started looking again. Was going to move out before all the crisis hit UK and Dubai, but had a family emergency and had to stay. 

Anyway, we are a family of 4, with two children aged 9 and 3 years, and both myself and husband will be working. So my question is...what do you working parents do with your children. Obviously both kids will be at school but this is from what I have looked into only from 7.10-7.30am til 2.30-3.40pm and shorter days during ramadan month - now I think (or at least I think) that all working hours for us are shorter too aren't they? 

But what does everyone do with their kids after school finishes - as I don't believe the schools have afterschools clubs/care etc like back here in the UK private schools etc. 

Are there such things as childminders? Do you have nannies to look after/collect the children from school? If so, does this mean I would have to sponsor a nanny and provide accommodation too? 

We've had a live-out nanny here in the UK but obviously very different situation...

Any advice/stories would realy be appreciated as want to know what we should do. 

As I expect I will probably be working from 8.00-8.30am til 6pm(ish).

Thanks!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

well, that's exactly my case ))) i leave home at 8am and come back after 7pm

well, most of people will advise you to have a live-in nanny and to sponsor her visa as it is more safe and convenient... can't disagree at some point but unfortunately even if you find a nanny through the most expensive agency it will not guarantee that she will be perfect for you and your kids... you can request for replacement, but do you want to change nannies for your kids until you find the right one?

on the other hand it's more reliable as you will escape a problem of being late or rushing home on time...

i posted a nanny thread twice here as i was also so desperate to find a good one... everything is possible... the best option if to find a nanny through recommendations, who is living nearby, so it won't be too hard to come on time or stay late if required, she might be married too and be on husband's visa, so you won't have to bother, but the recommendation source has to be reliable otherwise there is a risk and that's what you don't need at all...

keep in mind 2 months to find a good nanny if you go for the second option... also i personally prefer to have a nanny who either does not have kids or her kids live in other country otherwise she might decide to bring her kids to your house...

i would suggest you to decide first where are you going to live in dubai, then try to build up a net of future friends in the same area even through this forum (everyone is helpful); some of them might check with their maids/nannies if they have any friends looking for a job, etc

also there are couple of web-sites can help you to find a nanny without going to an agency... check thru google, dubizzle, etc

good luck


----------



## lisalou24 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> well, that's exactly my case ))) i leave home at 8am and come back after 7pm
> 
> well, most of people will advise you to have a live-in nanny and to sponsor her visa as it is more safe and convenient... can't disagree at some point but unfortunately even if you find a nanny through the most expensive agency it will not guarantee that she will be perfect for you and your kids... you can request for replacement, but do you want to change nannies for your kids until you find the right one?
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Ella_and_Yousef. 

I don't think I will have two months to get something sorted when in Dubai, as will probably be going straight into work (well pretty much as soon as possible) as wont have the funds to stay at home for too long, and think my employer will want me to start work ASAP. 

Its all very new and confusing lol 

I would like piece of mind to have things sorted as much as possible this end, so I know its all done for when I get out there and don't have to worry. I am unsure as to where we will get a house probably the usual Springs, Lakes, Abrian Ranches, guess we will do this once we're actually living out there and know of both myself and hubbys job location (hopefully not too far apart), as will get free accommodation for 2-3 months to get ourselves sorted.

I presume that we need to provide cheques in order to get a house either 1,2 or sometimes 4. But I am guessing these will be from a UAE bank account, rather than a UK one and we have to provide our Visa etc for proof of residency?

We do have time on our hands as not looking to move over tomorrow, as understand it will probably take an overall of 4-6 months to get job sorted, schools and visas etc. So hoping that this will be more than ample time to get kids sorted with after school care, whether through agency or maybe local network etc, and then we will be visiting Dubai to check out everything too.

My 'standard' hours are likely to be 8.30am - 5.30pm, same as hubbys. 

Can I put my youngest on the bus to school, or is he too young due to the school registration timetables vary from every class year. He's only 3 years old, and will be going to school with his older brother, who is 9 years. So he will look after him on the bus etc. BUT I know most schools the younger ones start 15-30 mins later than the older ones, and again usually finish 30 mins earlier (schools can vary).

I am off put by a nanny, as only really need her for 'after school care'. I used to have a live-out nanny in the UK, but she used to look after my youngest all day, and then collect oldest from school, so that was ideal. 

I don't want to pay a small fortune for a 'full-time' nanny who actually only works a couple of hours after school?

What do you do for school holidays - are there school clubs or other childcare options? Again, this is when a nanny would be handy. But unsure if able to just get one on a full-time basis during the hols maybe through agency etc?!?

Oooh dear its sooo frustrating / can see this is going to give me big headaches lol  - not sure why theres not more after school care. UK schools provide after school care in our private schools til 6pm/7pm which is obviously payable extra, but would be so much handy, especially for newbies out in Dubai as would help until parents managed to get themselves sorted with alternates.

Thanks


----------



## Dubai Wanderer (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi

Hope I can help. I am also a working mum from UK my kids are 7 and 12 so a bit older than you two.

We looked at various options, but found there is very little option apart from a nanny/maid or parents at same school who are looking for extra money from taking other kids after school.

First couple of your q's. yes the little one can go on the bus, normally buses are supervised by bus nannies. Nannies/maids are really inexpensive here even if you offer a 'good' salary. There are afterschool activities but they are unlikely to cover all the hours you require and provide no flexibility.

When we first arrived I was totally against leaving a maid/ nanny from another country with my children but I have found a really trustworthy, kind lady who has built a great relationship with my kids. She picks the little one up from school (in our second year we moved really close to the school to faciliate this) and cares for him till we get home. During the day she takes care of the house, washing etc.. It has turned out to be a great solution all round. It did take two weeks of interviewing to find the right person but if you watch the expat sites then you will find recommendations from families who are moving on if you can find one with a similar background and thinking to your own family whom you can speak with this can speed up the process. If you PM me I will give you some more tips on how I achieved this. You could even do some of the work from UK. 

To be fair it all feels a bit strange to begin with but I have found it to be much easier than the working life we had in the UK just takes a bit of work to find the right person.

Happy to help more if you have any specific questions.

good luck

DW


----------

